# Miniature poodle at Crufts and the scary Agility judge!



## petitpie

She is certainly worried about something!


----------



## Fond of Poodles

LOL! This is going to be Callie! Silly minx!


----------



## liljaker

frm: How funny. I had to show that one to Sunny, who actually watched, with interest, and let out a little growl as the image ran across the computer screen!!!


----------



## Rowan

What a _gorgeous _MPOO. Love the announcer's commentary. Makes me wonder what that MPOO knows about the judge that we mere mortals don't.


----------



## PammiPoodle

I gotta say, I looove that big fluffy tail!! So pretty! Cute and funny little girl!


----------



## Chagall's mom

I couldn't tell whether that little athletic beauty was giving the judge the "evil eye," or flirting?! Either way, you've just got to love the intelligence and spirit of a mpoo!:wink:


----------



## faerie

that was so funny! I watched it twice.

what a pretty girl!


----------



## Leooonie

so brilliant that they can laugh about it!!!

gorgeous girl!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

"I SENSE DANGER!"

Man.. Totally in love with that tail! That dog was adorable <3 <3 <3!!!!


----------



## JE-UK

I saw that, and laughed out loud. And kudos to the handler for not getting bent out of shape about it!


----------



## faerie

it's so cute i had to watch it again!

i know it's not good for your dog to oopsie like that, but who are we going to remember from watching these trials? CHESTER!


----------



## outwest

That video was so funny, I also watched it twice. The commentary was great. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Kloliver

petitpie said:


> She is certainly worried about something!


:act-up: She's probably wondering why that badly dressed woman (judges usually are) is following her around the ring.


----------

